# Bleie tarnen



## Fliegenfisch (12. März 2005)

Servus @ll

Ich gieße alle meine Grund und Schwimmerbleie selbst und hab mir schon immer Gedanken gemacht wie die Tackelhersteller tarnen also mit dem uns sicherlich allen bekannten Tarnmuster versehen.     #q 


Ich bin durch Zufall im Starbaits Katalog über eine Bleibeschichtung gestolpert. Kurz gesagt schnell mal bestellt und vorgestern is das Zeug agekommen. Macht den Eindruck wie ein Pulver ( allerdings recht grob ).

Nach Hause und mal ausprobiert und     :m  :m  :m 

Wie ich das gemacht habe ?    #c 
Man nehme:
eine Heißluftpistole
eine lange Aterienklemme
gegossene Bleie in der gewünschten Form
ein Blatt Papier
ein Behältnis mit Wasser
ein Paar Handschuhe

Und wie geht das ganze ? |kopfkrat 

Nun ganz einfach :
Mit der Heißluftpistole das Blei das mit der Aterienklemme gehalten wird schon heiß machen.
Dann das Pulver über das heiße Blei streuen ( NICHT DAS GANZE ) nur soviel bis das Blei bedeckt ist.
Ach so legt das Blatt Papier auf die Arbeitsfläche so könnt Ihr das überfüssige Pulver zurückschütten.  
Jetzt is das Blei rau wie Schmirgelpapier   |gr:  |gr: 
Also nochmal in die Wärme und oh Schreck das Pulver verschmilzt zu einer homogenen Masse.
Und siehe da ein echt super getarntes Blei ist entstanden.
Dann noch das Blei in dem Wasserbehälter abkühlen FERTIG 

Kosten für einen so nen Behälter 7,50 Euronen
Man bekommt sicherlich ca. 50 Beschichtungen oder mehr raus.

Ich hab mal drei Bilder gemacht das Ihr den Unterschied seht.  |wavey:


----------



## Der Reisser (12. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Hallo Fliegenfisch,

bei uns gibt es Betriebe die sich auf Pulverbeschichtung spezialisiert haben. Bei diesen bekommt man solch ein Pulver wie du es verwandt hast. Ich habe mir schon mal weiss und rot dort besorgt, kostete 8€ / 500g. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob das ein Sonderpreis war wegen Kaffeekasse, aber einen Versuch deinerseits doch eventuell wert.


----------



## Aitor (13. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

ch benutze schon seit langem kein blei mehr sondern nehme steine, bohre ein kleines loch hinein und befestige dort mittels 2 Komponentenklebers einen wirbel. so einfach ist das, hält und ist zugleich noch gut getarnt. außerdem ists die umweltfreundlichste art das grundfischen zu betreiben, quasi komplett ohne schwermetall


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

@Aitor 
finde ich eine gute Idee. Aber welcher Art Stein nimmst Du dazu? Steine lasen sich doch kaum bohren ohne, daß man zig Bohrer kaputt macht??? Da bräuchte man doch schon Diamant o.ä. und wie verhält es sich mit Ströhmung? Da ist doch ein Stein viel zu leicht unter Wasser, oder. Beim Wurf kann ich mir das aber gut vorstellen, wenn man eine ge2wisse Größe Stein nimmt. Stell mal Fotos hier rein.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Solche Bleie gibt es bei uns auch fertig zu kaufen. Kosten aber nicht wenig


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

@Karpfenchamp
wir sind hier bei Basteln und selbermachen  |bla: und nicht bei teuer kaufen ohne Reuhe |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## Gator01 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Nehmt doch wasserfesten Kleber ,auf das Blei und dann in den Sand oder wo auch immer und was ihr drau haben möchtet - funzt ... könnt ihr glauben.


----------



## Aitor (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

ich benutze ganz normale steine und nen guten bohrer ich glaub beton oder diamantbohrer. wurfeigenschaften sind recht passabel, aber long range würde ich damit nicht fischen, es sei denn man hat ein boot und kann die montage manuell ausbringen. aber bis 60m sind schon drin. ich bevorzuge recht flache steine weil sie sich ideal am boden ablegen lassen und wegen der form recht gut fliegen.
Zur bleitarnung kann ich nur sagen: Blei mit etwas durchsichtigen Silikon einreiben und dann mit sand kies etc. panieren (oder kleine leere Muschelschalen) panieren. nen tag lang trocknen und fertig. Einfach genial


----------



## bodenseepeter (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Man kann die Bleie auch mit Zement einpinseln. Einfach eine sehr dünne Mischung anrühren, Blei einpinseln und fertig. Wer mag, kann auch noch Sand auf den feuchten Zement bröseln. Funzt prima, alles selbst ausprobiert.
Nur... besser als mit Blei "pur" finde ich die Tarnbleie (gekauft und selber gemacht) eigentlich nicht. Großer Vorzug ist, das einem die Bastelei Winterabende verkürzt.


----------



## barsch_zocker (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Die genannten Ideen sind nich schlecht und zeigen kreativität:m 

Aber wenn man Blei mit Sand oder ähnlichem bepulvert, wie lang hält des?
Ich kann mir nich wirklich vorstellen das des dauerhaft is.
Irgendwann is der Sand dann Bodensatz in der Box und naja... da brauch ich ihn nich|supergri 

Wer Steine anbohren will sollte wenn möglich den Bohrer irgendwie kühlen

barsch_zocker


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Eine gute Idee, ...für den Hersteller. Es geht einfacher, das haben einige schon gesagt. :m


----------



## ulschi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Die Steine anbohren und Wirbel einkleben finde ich eine gute Idee. Aber kann jemand genauer beschreiben wie und womit gebohrt wird? Bohrständer? Art von Bohrer? Art von Steinen?


----------



## Aitor (18. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Na also ich klemme meine steine nach Möglichkeit in einen schraubstock, würde ich das nicht machen, bestände die Gefahr meinem parkettboden ein völlig neues gesicht zu verpassen. Spätestens dann würde mich meine bessere Hälfte (Lebensabschnittsgefährtin) lynchen.


----------



## FischDose (18. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Hallo,
da ich kein Karpfenprofi bin, hab ich mal ne Verständnisfrage.
Wieso sollen die Bleie getarnt werden?
Meint ihr nicht, dass den Fischen egal ist, wie die "Steine" auf dem Grund aussehen?

Rolf


----------



## ulschi (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Ich würde den Stein in eine Schale Wasser geben und dann unter einem Bohrständer bohren....? Meine Theorie. Und Eure?


----------



## Aitor (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

also ich hab einen angelspezi zur hilfe geholt, der hat alle 5 sekunden etwas wasser in das bohrloch sickern lassen. damit gings ohne probleme man sollte aber nicht zu fest bohren, sonst springt der stein. wenn ich zeit habe werde ich versuchen in den nächsten paar tagen einen kleinen bericht über das "stein-blei" herstellen auf angeln-24.de zu veröffentlichen. natürlich auch mit bildern. aber versprechen kann ich nix, hab etwas zeitdruck im moment, aber man wird sehen....


----------



## Feedertyp (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

HAllo!

Wenn Ihr stein an-durchbohren möchtet!

Am Besten einen alten kleinen Kochtopf mit Wasser füllen, und wenn möglich mit einer  Hängebohr-oder so einem Dremelmaschiene o.ä. und einem gesinnterten Hss Diamantbohrer! Besser wär noch ein Fräser! Wenn Ihr Bedarf an solchen Schaftwerkzeugen(Bohrer/Fräser) habt! Ich kann die günstig besorgen(aus dem Goldschmiedebereich)! Mit diesen Bohrer/Fräsern werden normalerweise Steine bearbeitet die 3-4 mal so hart sind wie Kieselsteine(Häre 2 nach Mohs)!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## ulschi (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Wie hoch wären denn die Kosten?


----------



## Franky (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Moin...
Ich will auch mal dazusenfen... Absolut zweifelsohne sehen die pulverbeschichteten Bleie absolut geil aus!!! Ich frage mich nur, ob dieser Aufwand so nötig ist. Sprich: sind diese Dinger wirklich unauffälliger, als matte und naturbelassene Bleie?
Wie nimmt der Fisch das Blei als solches wahr? Klar - blankes Blei fällt durch Reflexionen auf, aber mattes? "Reicht" es nicht, mit Revell-Farbe das Blei mattschwarz zu pinseln?? Wie sehr "reflektiert" denn die Pulverbeschichtung??? 
Ich probiere gerade eine Möglichkeit aus, glänzendes Blei zu mattieren... Doch dazu später, wenn fertig...


----------



## Aitor (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

ne interessante idee, das mit dem mattieren. Lass mal deine ergebnisse hören wenns was zu berichten gibt. würde mich interessieren. danke


----------



## arno (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Moin!
Meine selbstgegossenen Bleie werden nach kurzer Zeit sowiso matt!
Wozu dann noch anpinseln oder so nen Zeugs?
Wenn sie noch glänzen nehm ich sie eh nur für Raubfisch beim Köfiangeln.

Macht Ihr Blätter an Eure Ruten, damit sie wie Äste aussehen?


----------



## Franky (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

@ Arno: klar!! Ich versuche sogar am Wasser wie ein Gartenzwerg zu wirken... Gerüchten zufolge soll das auch funktionieren!  #c  |kopfkrat :q

Das Problem des Mattierens ist, dass ein hoher Zinngehalt das Blei lange glänzend hält... Dagegen versuche ich gerade mit einer Salzlösung entgegenzuwirken... Ob das klappt, eine leichte Oxidschicht zu erzeugen, wird sich weisen...


----------



## arno (19. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*

Franky, nimm Dachdeckerblei, da ist glaube ich kein Zinn drinn und wenn, dann ganz wenig!
Das läuft immer sehr schnell an.
Auswuchtblei nimmt man doch nur für Pilker.


----------



## barsch_zocker (20. März 2005)

*AW: Bleie tarnen*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> ... "Reicht" es nicht, mit Revell-Farbe das Blei mattschwarz zu pinseln?? ...


 
Würd ich dir und den anderen nich empfehlen, das bepinselte Blei riecht noch Wochenlang nach Farbe und besonders haltbar is die Farben dann auch nich, wenn man damit auf kiesigem, steinigen Untergrund fischt is des ziemlich schnell wieder weg 

Zur Scheuchwirkung von Bleien, die is z.B. bei den Tirolerhölzlebleien enorm. 
Viele Leute schören auf die Bleie bei schlammigem Untergrund... besonders an Weihern, aber wundern sich das sie kaum was fangen:q 
Ich hab den Versuch selbst mal gemacht mit Anfüttern und allen Schnickschnack, 2 Stunden lang war garnichts. Und keine 20 min nachdem ich das Blei ausgewechselt hatte, hatte ich 2 Schuppis im Kescher:q 

Zugegeben das Tirolerhölzle is schon geradezu Mittelalterlich um auf Karpfen zu angeln aber wenn die anderen damit weiter angeln wollen (und nichts fangen wollen):q solls mir recht sein. 
Und Friedfische sind ohnehin, mangels Interesse, vor mir sicher 

barsch_zocker


----------

